
How I Used Excel to Create Abstract Album Artwork - cdr6934
https://medium.com/@cdr6934/how-i-used-excel-to-create-abstract-album-artwork-fee740d4414f
======
gus_massa
Nice. The official rules ask to use the original title like you did, but in
this case it would be helpful to add "Spirograph" somewhere, because I was
expecting something more random like a bad imitation of a Pollock painting.

------
cdr6934
I found this to be fascinating and thought I'd share it with the rest of you.
I hope you enjoy it!

